# Venison Scrapple & Fried Taters



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

*Venison Scrapple & Fried Taters*

I couldn't find this on the forum, so I must have been wrong thinking I already posted this.

I didn't make this, but I used to help some buddies of mine make a couple hundred pounds in a day.

My BIL helped with this batch.

Got a new Batch of Venison Scrapple, and it tastes as good as always!!

Thought you guys would like to see a Pic or 2.

Enjoy,
Bear



Got 4 blocks like the one in front (about 5 pounds each):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04773.jpg.html


Frying thin slices, nice & crispy on the outside:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04777.jpg.html


We never have Scrapple without Pan Fried Taters (in Butter):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSC04774.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

Man that looks awesome.

I am trying to figure out how to make a small batch of pork scrapple like we made when we butchered.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks awesome.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to make a small batch of pork scrapple like we made when we butchered.


The recipe below is for a very small amount of Scrapple:

*1 lb sausage
2 cups water
1 tablespoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon rubbed sage
1 cup cornmeal*



*1 Pour 2 cups of water in a sauce pan and bring to a boil.
2 Cut sausage into pieces and add to boiling water mixing thoroughly (a potato masher works well). Once sausage is done take pan off heat and add red pepper flakes and sage.
3 Add cornmeal and mix thoroughly and pour into loaf pan.
4 Refrigerate until completely cooled.
5 Slice and fry in frying pan with cooking spray.*

*Bear*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2014)

That loos good and the recipe would give good flavor, but I have never seen a recipe for Scrapple that doesn't include simmering a minimum of 30 minutes, some up to 2 hours, after adding the Cornmeal? The cooking infuses the flavor in the cornmeal and releases the starch that causes the scrapple to setup and hold together for slicing and frying. Same concept for fried Grit and Polenta Cakes. Is the final product gritty? It looks delicate like it is very soft...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That loos good and the recipe would give good flavor, but I have never seen a recipe for Scrapple that doesn't include simmering a minimum of 30 minutes, some up to 2 hours, after adding the Cornmeal? The cooking infuses the flavor in the cornmeal and releases the starch that causes the scrapple to setup and hold together for slicing and frying. Same concept for fried Grit and Polenta Cakes. Is the final product gritty? It looks delicate like it is very soft...JJ


I never used that recipe. I only posted it because Adam was looking for one that was a very small amount.

The only times I was involved in actually making Scrapple was with a bunch of Hunting Buddies of mine, and all I did was contribute some of my Deer, take my turn stirring, and pouring the finished product into containers. Like You said, We always kept ours cooking for hours, which is why we took turns stirring constantly. We made hundreds of pounds in a day, once a year. I haven't done that for many years.

BTW: The only good Store Bought Scrapple that we have ever had is "Hatfields".  Mrs Bear buys some a few times each year.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet.

When we made scrapple we made 2 full kettles.

I was looking for a small recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> When we made scrapple we made 2 full kettles.
> 
> I was looking for a small recipe.


Adam,

Do they sell Hatfield Meats in your part of PA. If so look for their 1 lb packages of Scrapple---Darn good stuff!!  Better than what a lot of Butcher shops sell around here.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2014)

I will have to look.


----------



## ssorllih (Nov 30, 2014)

Small recipe for scrapple. http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/haggis


----------



## 46hillbilly (Dec 29, 2017)

*Barry's Homemade Philadelphia Scrapple (Ponhaaws)*
(Shared recipe submitted by Barry L Barndt.)

Makes 2 large loaf pans 
Work time: 1 to 1-1/2 hours

*Barry writes:* _"I am the grandson of a poor Pennsylvania Dutch (German) chicken farmer transplanted in upstate New York. Since 1987, I have scratched up a living by breaking a few eggs at my little restaurant in Saratoga Springs called The Kettle. I have been cooking for over 40 years professionally. As the years went on, I missed the foods of my youth. I started making my own. In doing so, I found many other displaced PA Dutchmen like me missing the tastes of home. Aucth nah, Du Bish (Listen to the poor souls). Scrapple was a breakfast staple item in my grandparents/great-grandparents home in the winter months into spring when I was a boy. Keep in mind the Pennsylvania Dutch of old wasted nothing ("Make do with what you have.") and this is about utilizing every bit of a hog (except the oink) at butchering time. When I decided to make scrapple, I wanted to replicate what I grew up with. To do this, I had to go back to the time I was a young lad. I had to try to use the products that were close to what my Great Grammy would have had available to her. After hours of Internet research, talking to my dad and a butcher in Palm, PA, this is what I came up with and sell at The Kettle. Scrapple is something you might want to plan a day at home and manage your time while doing other things around the house."_


*Ingredients*

4-1/2 to 5 pounds pigs feet or fresh ham hocks
2 to 4 ounces ground and drained fresh pig liver (_This is a matter of taste and is optional._)
6 ounces cornmeal (_organic is preferable_)
6 ounces unbleached flour or whole wheat flour
4 ounces buckwheat flour
Onion peels, carrot and celery scraps (_You paid for the scraps, put them to use. There is plenty of flavor in them._)
1-1/2 quarts pork stock
2 bay leaves (laurel)
2 tablespoons coriander
1 tablespoon marjoram
1-1/2 teaspoons nutmeg or mace
Salt and pepper to taste
*Tools*

Heavy 6 to 8 quart pot or Dutch oven
2 loaf pans (_Safe food handling mandates no deeper than 4-inches for this dish_)
Roasting pan (_optional, see notes below_)
Sturdy wooden spoon
Pocket or instant-read thermometer
Parchment paper cut to fit bottom of loaf pans (_optional_)
Food processer
6-inch mixing bowl (_for combining dry ingredients_)
Skillet for frying (_preferably cast iron_)
Cook the pork over low heat in salted water for 2-3 hours with the bay leaves, onion carrot and celery scraps until tender. Strain the stock and let the pork cool. Pick the meat off the bones. Put the bones and rind back in the stock. Continue to cook and reduce the stock to 1-1/2 quarts. While the stock is reducing, chop the meat in the food processer and measure out the dry ingredients and spices into a mixing bowl and set aside.

Strain the stock. Put the strained stock, chopped meat and optional liver back into the pot and place on a burner over low heat. Before the stock mixture comes back to a boil, gradually add the dry ingredients, constantly stirring to prevent lumps from forming. Cook until the mixture starts to thicken into a creamy paste. Now it is time to taste the scrapple and adjust the seasoning to your taste. It will probably be floury tasting at this point. The next step will fix that.

Pour the scrapple mixture into the parchment paper-lined or greased loaf pans. Place the loaf pans into a roasting pan and place into a preheated, 375° F oven. Put about 2-inches of water into the roasting pan, being careful not to get water into the loaf pans. Bake until scrapple reaches an internal temperature of 180° F. (_See notes below for alternate stovetop method of this step._) Let cool and refrigerate overnight.

In the morning, run a knife around the edges of the loaf pan and turn out the scrapple from the pan. Remove the paper and slice the scrapple into 1/4-inch slices. In a cast iron or other heavy skillet, heat oil (_see notes below_). Dredge the scrapple in flour and fry until crispy on both sides. Serve as a breakfast meat with ketchup or table syrup. Slice the remaining scrapple, wrap it in individual portions and freeze for later use. It freezes very well.

*Notes:* The final step of cooking the scrapple in the oven like a terrine eliminates the possibility of scorching it as it fully thickens. It also prevents you from having a sore arm the next day from constant stirring. Additionally, the scrapple gets a nice toasty crust on top, which I think enhances the flavor. However, instead of baking, the scrapple can be finished on the stovetop, then placed into the loaf pans to cool and refrigerate. For frying the scrapple, I like to use bacon fat at home. I use canola oil in the fryer at The Kettle. I generally stay away from the hydrogenated stuff when I cook and bake. I see the hydrogenated stuff as a poor substitute for the real thing. Life is too short to fake it.

*About Barry:* Barry is the chef at The Kettle Restaurant in Saratoga Springs, NY. His e-mail address is [email protected].

*Additional recipes submitted by Barry*

Apple Cider Doughnuts (Crullers)
*Disclaimer:* This recipe was submitted by a visitor and has not been tested by Teri's Kitchen. The corresponding e-mail address may no longer be valid.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2017)

Cool, I only live about 8 miles from "Palm", and I worked in a Cabinet shop in Palm for 10 years, before I started my own shop.

Recipe sounds Great!!
Have a Great New Year!

Bear


----------

